# Jgtc headlights



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Also has anyone been to a JGTC event and seen the tricked out black carbon fiber lights the GTR R-34 use in the races well some guy was selling them for 188,635 japanese yen which is $1550 this was in June 8 and 9 in the Super Enduro 500 km at Twin Ring Motegi which was in the 2002 Super Taikyu N1 Enduro when i went to Japan if anyone was there and well the lights had hids and it was fully made out of carbon he also mentioned that the lights costed roughly about $4500 is this true just to know so well the truth is that i bought the headlights which i think was a big mistake since it has very high intensity discharge and it is illegal to use on the streets and when my skyline arrives i will use it as a daily driver and for strip and track also should i just equip the lights for track or do i change the beautiful expensive raybrig hid lights it has or what,the lights are extremely rare and i haven't even touched them what should i do should i change the lights or just use it for track if anyone has seen these carbon headilghts and has them please tell me how to configure the hid lights into regular intensity.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Carbon Headlights*

 :smokin:  

glen


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah i bought a pair at this JGTC event, by the way have you seen them before i think they look radical and wicked when it goes along with a nice paint job and extra carbon fiber pieces the only problem is the hid kit , it put's out so much light it will basically blind you if you have gone to a event and have seen it for yourself. i know they are a needle in a haystack to find but it's way to bright and i want to be a daily driver. i will most likely sell it at ebay for $700 bucks or just keep it in a closet or something i will change them to regular lights when my skyline arrives also i will need to install the front bumper when the car arrives since it's front end is totaled so it won't go on the car for a long time.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BadMuthaR34,

You got a pictures of the lights?

I might be interested.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

sorry i don't have a scanner but i might be able to get my friend's hp scanner.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

ok, please let me know when you get the picture scanned.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Look Jeff, he needs to be selling them lights to me - the sun ALWAYS shines in Cali and I live in England where it is dark for 6 months of the year.
And it rains 362 days of the year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

I did manage to find a pic of the lights from a jgtc event


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is are a few examples. I dont think these lights have position lights(or high beam for that matter...so I doubt they are legal) Plus if you look closely you will see the front indicator in there too....which normal road GTRs have in the bumper


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

One more thing...if you look even more closely you will notice that the outside of the light cluster is actually just a sticker of the same color applied to the widened fender. So obviously this will not fit a road GTR.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Actually these lights are pretty different from road gtr's simply because i notice that they have enlarged beams but it's not just a sticker it's really made from carbon and it's mixed with epoxy from what friends say it's not a sticker like a fender you would now this if you have actually gone to a jgtc maybe you have gone but i have these lights and i'm pretty sure they're not legal that's why i plan to change the raybrig lights it has because it's too many watts for my road gtr and i can't handle it,too much discharge for me also i plan to install them and im sure they will fit you also said that they don't have high beams well it's true they don't simply because they have raybrig lights which isa equipped hid system for the gtr also just to say it loud and clear the jgtc front bumper for the gtr is the original front bumper from any stock gtr notice the grill do you see that it has those little bumps on the bottom yeah now you know! well i learned this when i was in japan some of you may now this already if you don't now you know well they actually do custom work on the front bumper and the rest of the body.:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BadMuthaR34....have a look at this picture:









1. The GT500 cars do not have high-beam(must be present on a road car)

2. The GT500 cars do not have position lights(must be present on a road car)

3. The GT500 cars have the front indicator positioned inside the lights cluster, so you would end up with 2 front indicators if you attempted to fit them to a road GTR.

4. Look at the light cluster above. Do you see that line that splits the whole clusted in line with the fender? This does not happen in road GTRs as the whole light cluster is positioned differently. This is because GT500 cars are about 10cm wider on each side compared to a standard road car....so the light cluser has to be moved outwards as the gril is a good 10cm wider than standard. The actual side portion that is on the fender is not part of the cluster, its just a cosmetic application to create the illusion of R34 style headlights.

5. GT500 bumper may look similar to the R34 GTR road car one but it is not!! Its compleately different in both deisgn, material, and dimensions.

6. Please have the decency to use punctuation on posts, so people don't have to spend 10 minutes decifering what you are trying to say.

7. All of the pictures I have posted I have taken my self, so yes I have seen JGTC GT500 GT-Rs before.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino.........I am in shock.......... ........don't know what to say without offending anyone..............so I just sent you a private email.......... 

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

BadMutha,

It's difficult to comment about the lights you have as you haven't posted pictures of the actual lights, only JGTC pamphlets.

However, you should not play down DCDs attempt to help you as he is spot on in this case. I personally live 5 mins drive from the Nismo factory where they prep the JGTC cars and have just been for a look. DCD is right !
I also don't understand how you can say the JGTC bumber is the same as an original GTR as anyone can see that it's completely different.
Are you sure that you are not talking about the Super Taikyu series as these cars are much more similar to the 'standard' GT-R


----------



## zeroreality (May 24, 2002)

*Bean*

You live 5 Minutes from the Nismo factory  

Nice one, did you move there deliberatly so you could spend every spare minute drooling over owesome cars?
I'm green with envy :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Well cosmetic surgery would most likely be used but wouldn't you think molding the headlight's to the road gtr possible or maybe i should just save some time in getting carbon fiber tape and pasting it on the gtr's oem headlights on the car is that a better idea or what oh the bumper has to be a mold from the n1 gtr that would be the most likely reason i mean you do see them bumps on the grill which come up in a road gtr as for material it's made out of fiberglass why i dunno why not choose carbon fiber i dunno either as to the design it's most likely a mold and they do custom work to get the front diffuser look and the widened fenders and grill on the gt cars and as for the pics who now's were you could have got them right now i'm confident on your word that it's true and i went to the website before and i have seen the pics before at this website correct. http://homepage.mac.com/kinetiko2/.Pictures/VariousGTR stuff2/2.jpgy


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

also i don't have a scanner that's why i haven't been able to upload pics so i provided you with pic's from jgtc and you get hasty cause i don't want to go out and waste $100 bucks on a scanner just so i can upload pic's of my headlight's for what to entertain you or something.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Headlights.*

I think the headlights look really great but think that you might struggle to fit them into the standard front bumper or other bumper is it N1 you say well that would look really good too you don't have to spend $100 on a scanner though surely you could just go to your local Max Speilman etc and have them take a digital photo for you and then have them put it onto a disk for you to then take home and upload to your PC and then post it here for all to see personally I would be very interested in seeing the headlights as I am toying with the idea of having my mate at Aerospace make some templates up for me and then having the units made out of carbon firbre also!

Inhale!
Matt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

wow you say like it's nothing really first go here then there then here then there then here i'm not even going to bother also you plan on taking my idea away ill have your neck for this also appreciate that you at least tell me that you're going to do the mod to your headlight's , believe it or not i have had this on my head for about 4 months or 5 i think. it's a great idea anyway's i ordered a stock front bumper since my soon to be r34 is a NUR V-spec also on my wishlist are evil jgtc equipment i'll tell no soul about my plan's it's strictly for me unless you beg me which is highly unlikely from fellow gtr owner's such as myself oh what the heck ask me and i'll tell you deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

> carbon goodies my specialty


 :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

BadMutha - I'm not being 'hasty'. All I said was it's difficult to comment correctly as we haven't seen the actual lights you've got. 

Zero - No it was an accident. If I'd known it was there when I moved, I'd have moved next door


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> * it's a great idea anyway's i ordered a stock front bumper since my soon to be r34 is a NUR V-spec*


The only Nür production Skyline is the R34 V-Spec II Nür which is a commemorative edition to mark the end of Skyline production.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

of course it marks the end of the gtr production line it's the v-spec II and yes i have it. also the carbon lights from the jgtc cars are the exact ones i got just to clarify this people it is actually made out of carbon fiber but some guy say's it's a sticker oh well. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 you are still making no sense to me first you go on about how you have a vspec then a vspec 2 now you have a Nur then you agree that the lights may not be carbon then you say they are carbon and someone syas they are actually a sticker but if you re read my post which I thought was clear enough I said that only the side portion of the light the bit on the fender was a sticker the rest is a completely different light cluster to a road car you still refuse to post pictures and use punctuation to your so useful posts my guess is you have never seen a gtr in your life well mybe a 1/43 model and you are a bit obsessed with gt3 or something I hope that my lack of punctuation has enabled me to communicate with you on your level of though and hopefully you will actually understad what people are trying to say to you but I really doubt this will happen as you seem to only post pointless and sensless comments on here I really do not mind as I'm beginnig to find you quite amuzing so please keep on englighting us with your posts

(I have just gone over my post....I really hope I haven't missed any commas or periods, I wouldn't want you to struggle with them)


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> *wow you say like it's nothing really first go here then there then here then there then here i'm not even going to bother also you plan on taking my idea away ill have your neck for this also appreciate that you at least tell me that you're going to do the mod to your headlight's , believe it or not i have had this on my head for about 4 months or 5 i think. it's a great idea anyway's i ordered a stock front bumper since my soon to be r34 is a NUR V-spec also on my wishlist are evil jgtc equipment i'll tell no soul about my plan's it's strictly for me unless you beg me which is highly unlikely from fellow gtr owner's such as myself oh what the heck ask me and i'll tell you deal.  *


Dino..........actually BadMuthaR34 do use punctuation once in a while, look on the above paragraph, he used 1 comma and 2 period, so don't be so hard on the guy  

I want to confess to you, actually I only have a 1/43 model of the R34 V-spec II Nur too, all those pictures I sent you are pictures of my model car that I added some back ground on using photoshop. I will let you play with my model car when you come here


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

*1/43*

Jeff,

I must say the detail on your model is fantastic.
Could you tell me where I can get one ?  
Also, a 1/43 scale Highway 1 would be nice....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff....damn I missed the 2 commas! I'll bring my 1/43 skyline too so we can build a nice little race track in the sand and play with our Rs all day :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean................oh thank you, yeah actually the details are pretty nice on the model car I have. Sorry, I mistaken on the scale though, I just checked on the box it came in, it say it is 1/1 scale, it was made in Japan by this company call "Nissan". The price on the box say 6,100,000 Yen. If you like to get one too, try giving Nissan a call  

Dino..........playing with our little model car sounds like great fun, but better yet, why don't we pretend we have the real car and post messages on some internet forum so people think we are cool. I got a problem though, I don't really know how punctuation works, so I can't create proper complete sentances, can you help me on this?    :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Punctuation.*

A 95% improvement on the previous posts, however, the grammer will still have to be worked on. 

Post some pics of the headlights you have!:smokin: 

Matt.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Punctuation...*

I have loads of punctuation spare; please feel free to use as and when you need them:

...................................
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
;;;;;;;;;
::::::
!!!
?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Punctuation...*



Simon said:


> *I have loads of punctuation spare; please feel free to use as and when you need them:
> 
> ...................................
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


you crack me up Simon.......LOL      .

Jeff :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Just to know was anyone at the event in June 8 and 9 in the Super Enduro 500 km at Twin Ring Motegi which was in the 2002 Super Taikyu N1 Enduro Series.If anyone was there did anyone see those new nsx-r's that they have as a pace car in nascar except without waving flag's.Well seem's to me that the nsx-r (pace car) for jgtc is a twin turbocharged monster excuse me(monster's) since they have more than just one, also when are they gonna put's pic's on this event in jgtc.net im hoping that it's soon ,they only have up too 2001 and as for my punctuation i got plenty to spare for the matter of fact. Also i found a company which has original jgtc bodykit's for gt car's and i can prove it just try me no bullshit.


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

prove it
give us the name / address and phone number to that company that makes the kit.

give us a pic of ur JGTC headlights.

give us a picture of ur car.

plus
from one of ur post........u said u dont want to spend ''$100 BUCKS'' on a scanner..............

sooooooooooooo........maybe ur in the US by anychance?
and hence........i think there is a way for me or anyone in here can check how many V-SpecIINur has been sold in ths US of A.

scared? i hope ur not
prove us wrong

LL

PS......i got a R34GTRV-SpecII in my GT3 game
and a JGTC R34
and a JGTC Nsx
and a............................


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

go to either http://www.takakaira.com/aerokits/aerokitindex.php3?sideon=sidemenu.php3?cat=4 or this one and believe me science of speed doesn't make kit's for the nsx only so i suggest you contact them for a n1 body kit if you want and they also work witj taitec the manufacturer of kit's made from frp strictly for jgtc at http://www.scienceofspeed.com/products/general_information/TAITA/ and pic's of the light's i ain't got a scanner so tooo bad also my car is on the website i bought it from www.w-a.co.jp and go to stock list for the 20 vehicles since you ain't a member don't go to the stock list full you would need a password and i doubt i would give you mine so just look for a 99 gtr r34 okay if you ain't find it just become a member first you need to fill out a online form.


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

hah
still that ''i aint got no scanner crap''

if u can afford a R34 then a little more money to buy a scanner wont hurt

also.....its now a R34GTR eh? no more R34GTRV-SpecIINur no more?
and a 99 one too?

wow
u change ur mind alot dont u?

dream on man

anyone can get that web site u posted

u know what? ur juz a teen with no brains and dreaming every-freaking-day

juz tell the truth and we wont laugh

LL


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I cant remeber seeing a V-spec II on the WA site, and yes, I do have a password for it... why not post up a photo of your car...  If you bought it online, id expect you would have saved the photos. and do you have any friends... if so... why not get them to scan a photo of your lights, you are considering selling them, and there are many people on here that would like to buy them, but not many would send money for something they havent seen, to someone who is a bit on the mental/immature/abrasive side 
and, are you from the states? and how old are you? 

looked through all the stylers on Takikaira, and couldnt find a JGTC bodykit for the R34, but its probably me not having the correct password for them!  

are these your lights...??


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Just as a point of note, being a 1999 car it is *impossible* for it to be a V-Spec II Nur since they were only made during 2002.

BadMuthaR34 - what you could do is go onto the www.w-a.co.jp site with your login, download the picture and upload it to some webspace, or something. At least that way we might be better able to advise you on what to expect cost wise.


----------



## zeroreality (May 24, 2002)

*w-a.co.jp*

As you lot probably know, I've been looking at all the import sites I could find over the last few months, including w-a before and after you neded a password. I have never seen a NUR go through.Am I right in thinking that they are only made in that gold finish, if so then one definatly never went through w-a.

P.S. car arrives on 11/11/02 ;]


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

looks like the teen with no brains didnt do his home work on Skylines befor posting on here.

99V-SpecIINur eh?
well..........i drive a 1989 E46M3
which i had imported from Germany with Satan Chrome paint work, 19s and a Supercharger putting out 500bhp.

u dont belive me?
hah
u know nothing!

LL


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: w-a.co.jp*



zeroreality said:


> *As you lot probably know, I've been looking at all the import sites I could find over the last few months, including w-a before and after you neded a password. I have never seen a NUR go through.Am I right in thinking that they are only made in that gold finish, if so then one definatly never went through w-a.
> 
> P.S. car arrives on 11/11/02 ;] *


zeroreality................both the V-spec II Nur and the M-spec Nur comes in all the regular color the regular V-spec II and the M-spec comes in. I believe you were talking about that greenish color call "Millinum Jade" (sorry my spelling sucks), that is a special additional color only for the Nur edition car.

Man, where is BadMuthaR34, I miss that guy, I haven't laugh so hard in a while  

You guys are all wrong, my V-spec II Nur is also a 1999, Nissan did make that car back then..............just kidding......haha.......   

Jeff


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

no no noooooooooo jeff
ur car is a 1995 JGTCR34N1
with JGTC headlights

hehehe 

LL


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

okay you guy's wanna play hardball huh well first let me tell you that it is a V-spec II Nur even if you don't believe me , i know some people in AF do believe me and have Actually seen my light's yeah the carbon one's and zeroreality you say you've never seen a NUR come in the stock huh well have you seen any skyline's at ALL i'm not gonna lie to some pathetic people such as yourself's so i might as well say that the car is a 99 V SPEC-II NUR  yeah bullshit this bullshit that right buddy "oh my 1995 gtr R34" do i care no and every one seem's to act so childish here instead of just being here to talk about general matter dealing with skyline's it's logical ? well i wana say that my pic's of my car are not for your eye's to see neither my carbon light's since i could tell that you don't care right, yet everyone post something on my thread just to say aww bs ,do i really give a shit and punctuation matter's in here i know for a fact some of you guy's suck badly at writing so don't get your frustation out on me saying that i suck and you guy's say all this crap damn! like if i care about opinion's and you say i'm a teen with no brain's with wild freaky dream's based on skyline's well i guess your right since im in my early 20's and i do love skyline's well i guess i would have to since im wasting my dough importing one oh yea i live in the states also to anyone WHO asked that dumb question and well if anyone know's japanese and want's to see when the NUR in JAPAN hit production go to this website i'll prove you all WRONG then after i finish with this post i'll have more bs taken out on me and i'll get so many insult's im pretty sure well nice to see that you like attention the PEOPLE since you seem to be laughing at me huh well truth is i really don't care and i'll prove you wrong just go to this website. http://www.nissan.co.jp/GT-R/


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Whoa*

Lets keep this friendly  .

glen


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Typical case of Welding Glasses*

Glen

Isn't it in your job description to add punctuation into the occasional message ?  
I admire you for having read AND interpreted the whole text.. 

Andre.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I stand by my original point - 1999 R34 V-Spec II Nurs *do not exist*. Perhaps it is a regular V-Spec II with a replica Nur badge?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

If it is a 99, it is not even a V-spec II.

Here is a mini R34 GTR history lesson on V-spec car:

99-00.........V-spec
01-02.........V-spec II
02..............Nur edition.

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BadMuthaR34....tell me the chassis number of the car then I'll tell you what model it is


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I found this thread very entertaining, let's keep this up  

So where are you in the U.S. BadMuthaR34?

Jeff


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

hehehehe
cant stop laughing
hahahahahahaha

u know..........there is thing behine my mind thinking that hes trying to fit in here by saying he got a skyline, but......only in GT3
    

im sure he can come up with some other pplz chassis number and post it up

jeff
pm him ur chassis number and let him post it up for u
 

DCD.......in wondering.....what bhp u putting out in ur skyline?

LL


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

acmeGT,

Hehe......all BadMuthaR34 have to do is look in a GTR magazine to find a chassic number of a V-spec II Nur to post up. It is not that hard to fool people on internet forum on what kind of cars someone have.

BTW.......I actually don't have any R34 GTR, my real car is a 2003 Tommy Kaira ZZ2 tuned by Top Secret with 900 HP..........oh wait, I have that car in GT3, sorry, I always mix up my real life with my video game life        

I am a little tired of this thread now. This is it for me  

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

okay the chassis number is BCNR34-008734 also it never say's this on a chassis no. example: BCNR33VSPEC -086546 so how could someone tell what type of gtr it is well there is one way and i guess you all must know since you guy's own skyilne's it's by checking the number's like on my car it's 008734 meaning that it was the 8734 gtr skyline to roll off of the nissan dealer's in japan and in a r33 and r32 the chassis no. would tell you the same , it would show you what number your car is and when they built it and yes you can also tell because it say's model , telling you what model it is oh yeah so that must mean that there is only 2 way's to tell a gtr apart also it's right under the chassis no.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

*Flibble*

your badMutha was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries....

I'll get your coat.....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Badmama.... R34 chassis code was BNR34 not BNCR34 :smokin:


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

This thread is what I wake up in the morning for!!  i just love it!! shame it usually takes all day to decipher exactly what Budmarmalade means in each post... but i suppose if it was legible it wouldnt be quite as much fun


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

MattPayne...know what you mean! Takes a good 30 minute to "unscramble" his posts!! 

Actually...I might have a go using Altavista Babelfish Translator:smokin:


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

BCNR
hahahhahahahaha
BCNR
wahhahahahahahhaha
BCNR
wahahahahahahahahahahaha

LL


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

yeah right YOU THINK IT'S JUST bcr well it's not it's actually BCNR34 but i guess you might know since you say that you own a skyline so i must be wrong right.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> yeah right YOU THINK IT'S JUST bcr well it's not it's actually BCNR34 but i guess you might know since you say that you own a skyline so i must be wrong right.


Damn...my decoder is not working!! Badmargerine....COME AGAIN


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

On an unrelated note, does anyone actually know what "BNR" stands for?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

allright i was just joking BCNR is only used for r33 gtr's and BNR is for r34's which is what i have i can't believe that none of you knew that BCNR was for r33 skyline's none of you didn't even point it out oh well now you know and BNR stand's for who know's what i suspect that it's for the model duh...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

If only the three 'full stops' had been used somewhere in your one very long sentance instead of only at the end then it would have made it far easier for everyone else to understand although I think that it may catch on one day so here goes just put the punctuation in at the end try it have a go,,,,,...!!!


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol.
     

LL


----------



## Tinduck Racing (Jul 18, 2001)

Once there was Python....
.....now there is BadMommy.....


.....glad to see that true comedy still lives......

(tracking all your posts, non-punctuating dude.....)

    

...can't wait for the next installment.....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lmfao !!!!!!!*

I cant believe that I have been missing comedic brilliance of this calibre!!

Does anyone know why MadBertha is trying to continue such an untennable position, or are we all agreed that his conscious self has taken a leave of absence??

All the other posts by this individual are of a similar quality, does he have no friends, and wish this to continue, or does he just enjoy making a spectacle of himself??......come on you Americans, you guys watch Jerry Springer all the time, surely his psyche fits in with those you must view regularly on the great cable network!! lol  

However, I feel that we should carry on humouring the poor man, his amusement value is directly proportional to the inverse square of his factual content!!!!!

Oh yeah.............sadmunkee or whatever your gangsta name is, if you require help deciphering this post, you will be able to find it in your english class, should you decide to attend the school you are obviously still eligible to go to!!

Sweet dreams, precious!!!

James........


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Another 14yr old Gran Tourismo dreamer*

We seem to have gathered a few 'Gran Tourismo Dreamers' recently, but I hadn't noticed these posts, what a laugh.

Clearly BadPuntuatorR34 doesn't have a GTR and has probably never seen one. He's slipped up now though by claiming it was repaired by Motorex:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4970

Jeff,

Can you confirm with Motorex that we have a dreamer on our hands.

Guy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BadMommy34.....looks like you are busted


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Guy,

With your magical powers as a moderator,
Could you create a 'Dreamers' 
area for them to talk shit to each other.

Roll on member ship and a secure area from these people. 

Right I'm off to the MacLaren F1 web page to 
tell them of my latest 1000bhp mods!!!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Guy,
> 
> With your magical powers as a moderator,
> Could you create a 'Dreamers'
> ...



 i now remember why i love this thread so much!!!


----------



## zeroreality (May 24, 2002)

*LMAO*

As the memories come flooding back ;]
Who said they has an F14 Tomcat ? I wouldn't mind a ride in that 
  

Any mod's fancy Drag'n'Droppin this thred in the trash


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> Drag'n'Droppin this thred in the trash


Naah....far too entertaining!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've just read the entire thread from start to finish. How did I miss it the first time round?  This is the best thing since Faulty Towers - BRILLIANT!

Just off to practice my breathing exercises so I can read more of BadMonkey's soliloquys. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Guy,

Sure thing, no problem. I happen to be going to Motorex this evening to take care of a few things on my car, I will be chatting with the owner of Motorex "Hiro" on somethings, I'll find out if he know of Dave "BadMuthaR34".

Hiro would know for sure because Hiro is the only one that order anything from Japan. If Dave indeed bought body parts from Motorex, Hiro would be the one who ordered it.

I will let you guys know what Hiro tells me tonight  

But if we indeed proof Dave is a dreamer, it might scare him away though, I like Dave to stay as I like reading his posts, it put a smile on my face everytime  

zeroreality............I do heard of someone that own used fighter jet, but he is the CEO of Oracle Corporation, he actually have the means to do it  

Jeff


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

@zeroreality:

Tomcat's mine.....  ,I told BadMonkey here:

http://212.67.202.137/~joss/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4970

I think he's looking for more and more mods to catch up......


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*BNR34-008734 ??*

Hi, very very interesting and funny thread.
I thank BadMuthaR34 to make me laughing. 
By the way, The chassis number "BNR34-008734 " is not exist on my Nissan software.
Could you please tell me the correct chassis number?
And can you show us Bill of Lading for your car that prove your car has exported from Japan to the US?

By the way, you can just take photo with a digital camera instead of using scanner. 

Anyway, it is very much fun.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Humour*

Shin,

Glad to see it made you laugh too.

I think you now fully understand the strange British sense of humour...............!

Guy


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Just had to post..I haven't larffed this much since I was made redundant.

Badspankingmudda is a real hoot...Keep it up m8, you get a thumbs up from the Surrey posse

Bad-booty-licious-blah blah blah


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

The only thing I worry about is to scare BadMuthaR34 away, I don't want this fun to stop   

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Well i'm glad to see that i've been keeping you entertained and i see you have formed an alliance way to go easy on a guy.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

im glad to see that this has become such a poular post about 1200 views, how i can get attention so quickly.
Dave 
also bnr34vspec or whatever you're name is ask him and tell him if he wasn't interchanging part's for my skyline and if he didn't fix my car.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

could this thread take over the thread from Dirk?

i can see it take over soon......

Ent


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

i didn't say that it could take over 800 something post thing from flirk or dirk, whatever his name is all i'm saying is that it's a pretty popular thread.you fuk nerd


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Just read this thread for the first time as it bad badmutha's name on the end and I am addicted to his posts. 
Sorry if the laugh's are at your expense my friend but until you meet the people on here face to face you will never know just how much they know. 
Shin for instance knows more or less everything there is to know about skylines...


> The chassis number "BNR34-008734 " is not exist on my Nissan software


 ... and has all the chassis numbers on his computer :smokin: 
Nothing gets past Shin 
Keep up the funny posts


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

oh well thing is i don't really give a damn and i'm also in the u.s. and i'm not a yank okay you fuk's show's how much you know.
Dave the infamous bs'er right, right guy's....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great!! I see this thread had kept on developing during the night!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Ok, I have to admit it: I´m an addict, I´m an BadmuthaR34-holic!   

I just can´t get enough of this! PLEEASE don´t moderate this thread since it´s sooo much fun. Keep up the good work, BadmuthafunkeR34. Don´t let the other guys bring you down.



Cheers!
/P


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*0 to Hysteria in under 4 secs*

Ow.

Just busted something laughing.

I feel left out. I is crap at GT3, only got a R32 with loadsa tweeks. How long do you have to play before you get a '99 V-SpecII Nur-R? 

Badmutha? Chin me, ho. U bad, U no need to s**t us. Appreciate the ride, leave the ego.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Wow*

BadMuthaR34, congratulations! This thread is now one of the most popular thread.
I found that I always see this thread at first when I log in the GT-R Register BBS.   
Keep me laughing today again!!!!

I think this thread should be in the other category, though. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Come on guys keep it going its so funny 
I have just read some of the earlier posts again just to remind me how funny this thread is  
Excellent


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> also bnr34vspec or whatever you're name is ask him and tell him if he wasn't interchanging part's for my skyline and if he didn't fix my car. [/B]


Yo badmother, how are you doing, I hope all is well.

First of all, if you have read any of my post, I ALWAYS sign my name at the end of it, my name is Jeff............ 

I just got back from Motorex 10 minutes ago, it is 1:04am now and I am dead tired, but I feels that I should report what I found out.

Actually the answer is pretty boring and it is what we all expected. Hiro, the owner of Motorex, have never heard of Dave, "Badmuthar34", Hiro didn't get any R34 GTR's fender, windshield, headlights for anyone recently.....as Dave claimed he got from Motorex. Dave, maybe you bought all those parts from somewhere other then Motorex, you must have gotten confuse of where you got that stuff from, as all those things are available everywhere here  

Now BadmuthaR34 is busted, I wonder where this thread is going to go, I guess I will find out when I wake up tomorrow morning.

Good night everyone.

Jeff


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Good undercover work Jeff  
Guess he,s definately busted now
Or is he  
Best regards Alan


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Oh no!!!!*

I will miss him.
Please don't go away, BadMuthar34.
I have just found this informative thread last evening. 
I even don't mind if you claim you've got your car and parts from me!!! 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Alan,

I am not undercover at all, everyone knows who I am and all I did was ask Motorex about it. I just happen to have to go to Motorex today.

Motorex don't think any of it, they are used to people claiming all kind of things.

Jeff


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi Jeff
Now the truth is out, I wonder where he will go now 
Anyway I thought you were going to Bed  
Best regards mate
Alan


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Alan............haha I lied, I had to finish checking my email.

Now I am going to bed, I am so tired, I can barely move the mouse..............

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Jeff


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Shin... theres no need to worry about Jeffs trip to Motorex killing this thread... 

Jeff obviously knows nothing...  you see, BudOnion says he has got these bits from Motorex, so he must be right! and the rest of us all wrong! 

this thread is like a good wine... it just gets better with age!


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

*bnr34vspec2*

Jeff I think you have wasted your time going to Motorex I think you misread what badmutter wrote when all the time he really meant Moto wrecks who when you locate them will confirm everything badmutter has ever written as well as everything he hasnt written whioch if you paid more attention to what he meant when he wrote it rather than what he wrote then all of this would be really simple for you to understand I just thought I should clear that up before bad mutter gets upset


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*PEGLEG!!*

Hi,

Could you please use some commas or periods when you post something because I am Japanese and am not good at English even it is written properly then if you could write English with short sentence and then I can understand what you are saying and I can enjoy this thread more!!! 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*punctuation*

whymessaboutpressingthespacebaritsmuchquickertotypewithoutusinganypunctuationorspacesbetweenwordsandstilleasytoread


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Wow*

yesitwillbemucheasiertotypeandunderstandenglishbutihavetogetusedtotypewithoutcommaandperiodandspaceyoursshin


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

who's gonna race my Tomcat now?


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

*Shin*

Sorry.Yes.IwillseewhatIcandftenwonderedwhatperiodswerefor.IusedtothinktheywereanexcuseforwomentobebadtemperedonceamonthbutperhapsIwaswrong.Ihopethisisbetter.IHopeso.IamalwaywillingtodowhatIcantohelp.RememberShinItooamstilllearningenglishIamfromNewcastleyouknow.Wherehasbadmusketgone,comebackweneedyou.


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*carbon fibre bonnet*

Badstutter, Just noticed another thread where you want to know where to get a c/f bonnet for your v-specII. 

Brilliant idea, I think all v-specII owners should get c/f bonnets.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*wow*

this is a long thread, never bothered looking at it before.

Quite interesting comments and Dave's obviously got a bit excited, thats Dave!

You see, I know Dave, I know that he does have a Nur Spec II R34 and he does reside in the USA and that he is not just a 14 year old kid.

I was offered those lights he has, they are nice.

I also ran the chassis number thru my updated version of Nissan's build numbers and specs and his car is listed under 'special editions', check again Shin, it was a prototype edition for Japan.

Hope this helps


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I've not made any contribution to this thread because I really dont like to doubt peoples claims .. its easier to take things at face value .. And if Mr.Diggler is right, there is going to be a very high volume of Egg - meeting faces pretty soon...  I'm glad I didnt get involved now


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Shin*

Hey Pegleg! Don´t destroy a serious thread by spelling wrong in your post! You forgot an "s" in there... Shape up, please!  

Let´s get back on track here and talk about those lights. How many of you guys have them? All of you?  And how much do they cost? I want them on my Volvo! And that carbon-bonnet; I don´t need it: It´s standard on every Volvo unlike the V-Spec II! ROFLMAO

BadMustardR34, PLEASE come back! Haven´t had this much fun since Kindergarten!

  

/P




PEGLEG said:


> *IamalwaywillingtodowhatIcantohelp.*


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

"And if Mr.Diggler is right"


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

calling people ''fuk nerdz''?? huh?

u know.........i'll love to chop u into pieces then stir fried u with some sweet and sour sauce.

oh......and i might feed u to a British bull dog.

then smoke the rest of ur un cookes meat to make ''Smoked Badfuker34'' and sell it in Tescos.

u ass wipe
calling us fuk nerdz.....

why dont u use ur own money to buy a computer/car/house instead of useing ur mommys.

oh........i forgot ur toooooooo young to work or drive.

Ent


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Oh yeah!*

I've just found that my car is a 1999 V-specII Nur as well. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

So thats why you had the NUR badge on it the Shin  

Lee


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*no space, what a brilliant comedic idea!!*



BAYSIDE34 said:


> *whymessaboutpressingthespacebaritsmuchquickertotypewithoutusinganypunctuationorspacesbetweenwordsandstilleasytoread *


oh my god  , when I thought this thread couldn't get any funnier, BAYSIDE34 comes in and take it to new height................this is getting too much for me to handle.  

How on earth you come up with the no space idea, even our master "Bad to the bone mutha" can't compete.

Badyoyomutha, come up with something quick or you won't be funny for too much longer  

Sorry guys, I am not that funny of a person, can't really come up with anything funny  

Jeff


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Took ferkin ages to read this , but.....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*well.........*

Unlike Dan I have made a contribution to this thread, and I stick by what I said.

And even if Dirk is correct and not pullin our legs and Badmarmalade is an adult, and does own an R34 I still think he's full of sh!t and acts like a retarded twelve year old.

And no........I dont give a toss if im wrong, besides its funnier if we keep him stewin anyway!!

James..........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just checked my chassi number again.

Guess what?

It's a VV-Spec NUR version III BCNR33 Triple turbo (limited UK spec).:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lmao @ fuggles...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

*heh!*

HELLO BADMUTHAR34 YOUR POSTS ARE VERY ENTERTINING AND I CANT STOP LAUPPHING AND I ALSO DONT KNOW HOW TO USE THEPUNCTUATION OR I DONT KNOW HOW TO PRESS THESPACEBAR SOMETIMES I ALSOCANOTPRESTHECAPS LOCK BUTONNNNNNN OHIFORGOTTIALSOCANOTSPELLLLLLLLLLLLL OH!MAYBEISHOULDHAVELETGOOFTHE'L'BUTTON  BADMUTHA I BET YOU CANT WAIT TO BUY THE R35 GTRSR GTVSPEC llll NUR lll  :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Oh Dear*

Ive just realised, my previous post on this thread..........should have been posted in the ' Weird Dreams ' thread, amazing the things you dream of init?! 

As Sid James once said to me ' hahahahahahaha '

I love a wind up and old ' BastardR34' did it well, hat off to him or her, well done.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Ok .. so I'm dim*

Ahh ... in light of that information update I can now issue my true opinion on the subject of this thread... 

And to think I actually believed you Dirk! 

Dave, stop being a t1t! 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dan*

I say again as Sid James once told me ' hahahahahahaha '


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol @ dirk.

just gets better...

Cem


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

you like me you really like me!!! hello do i give a sh!t what your comp say's i could care less about it and you can suck my middle nut for all i care.arr shiver me matey,where's me pot of gold, there she blows(damn right she blow's-dave) reanimation of a titanic scene "i'll never let go hey there brad pitt,hey what about me just gonna let me freeze my ass off huh b1tch".hehe i crack my self up.:smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dear Badmama.............

You are definitely one creative dude, things you come up with are very original and funny  

BTW, you mention something about your "MIDDLE" nut, are you trying to tell us you have 3 nuts?   As far as I know, most of us guys only have 2 nuts, so that would make it left and right nut. Would you care to explain farther       

I can see your punctuation skill is getting better, good for you, decided to go to school lately huh.  

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

umm as if you didn't know it's supposed to be a joke.yeah now you know well lalala"alice in wonderland" what in god's name are you doing.how wanna learn chinese well a quick lesson are you going on a diet "chin tu phat' tow away zone 'no paking' you have offensive odor ' u smeal liek shit' stupid person 'dum fuk'. totally pointless,totally pointless.that's all see ya wouldn't wanna be ya.what how pathetic am i then you guy's will respond pretty pathetic right.:smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> *umm as if you didn't know it's supposed to be a joke.yeah now you know well lalala"alice in wonderland" what in god's name are you doing.how wanna learn chinese well a quick lesson are you going on a diet "chin tu phat' tow away zone 'no paking' you have offensive odor ' u smeal liek shit' stupid person 'dum fuk'. totally pointless,totally pointless.that's all see ya wouldn't wanna be ya.what how pathetic am i then you guy's will respond pretty pathetic right.:smokin: *


"chin tu phat" actually mean "get a hair cut" in Chinese.

Thank you for the English lesson there.

We all responded to your post is because we found this thread to be hilarious.

Keep up the good work Badmama......

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

i'm a guy not a chick i understand that it's a humorous joke but come on get serious unlike me.and chin tu phat mean's chin too fat.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> *i'm a guy not a chick i understand that it's a humorous joke but come on get serious unlike me.and chin tu phat mean's chin too fat. *


Oh I see...........I thought you really had a Chinese phase going there.

Thank you for correcting me.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

okkkkay.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

BadMuthaR34 said:


> *umm as if you didn't know it's supposed to be a joke.yeah now you know well lalala"alice in wonderland" what in god's name are you doing.how wanna learn chinese well a quick lesson are you going on a diet "chin tu phat' tow away zone 'no paking' you have offensive odor ' u smeal liek shit' stupid person 'dum fuk'. totally pointless,totally pointless.that's all see ya wouldn't wanna be ya.what how pathetic am i then you guy's will respond pretty pathetic right.:smokin: *


Umm as if you didn't know, it's supposed to be a joke. Yeah now you know! Well, lalala "Alice in Wonderland" what in god's name are you doing. Wanna learn chinese? well a quick lesson. Are you going on a diet? "chin tu phat'. Tow away zone, 'no paking'. You have offensive odor, 'u smeal liek shit'. Stupid person, 'dum fuk'. Totally pointless, totally pointless. That's all. See ya, wouldn't wanna be ya! What, how pathetic am I? then you guy's will respond pretty pathetic right?

this post really threw me, and required many re-reads to deciper (the 'retard to english' babel fish is still in beta stage, and was having none of it) so to help the fourum in general, ive had a crack at inserting all the necessary punctuationspacesandcapitalletters 

18 Punctuation marks
14 Capital letters
6 Spaces


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

BadMuthaHubbardWenttothecupboardTofetchherpoordogaboneButwhenshecamethereThecupboardwasbareAndsothepoordoghadnoneR34, keep it up m8


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

His punctuation and spelling, is almost as bad as GTR32's (sorry, no offence gtr32!). Maybe you should *get rid of your gremlins.* I'm sure people from the UK know what I mean   This topic gets better everyday 
Badmamma, ermmm...................do you have any photos to help back up the point that you own a Skyline? You don't have any other type of proof, so maybe some pictures would entertain us some more.  I mean, if you can afford a Skyline, then I think you would be able to scrape up a few hundred pounds for a digi cam 
So if you're not American, where do you originate from? ............................................








Mars    :smokin:

Regards,
-Elliot (Still falling off my chair with laughter!)


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

As humourous as this thread has been, I'd hate for it to escalate into a witch-hunt.

I think it's run its course.

Cem


----------

